# Price "increase" on the 7D



## stinson222 (Feb 15, 2012)

Any reason you all can think of the the $250.00 "increase" in the price of the 7D today?
Was $1,345.00 Us after rebate yesterday
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646908-REG/Canon_3814B004_EOS_7D_SLR_Digital.html


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it so much... I think it's to drive more sales... (when prices are high, people hold off, but the moment a new sale/incentive/rebate/etc pops up, people start buying in droves.


----------



## tt (Feb 15, 2012)

You've got to at least take into account 
- the Christmas promotions and discounts - the 7D and 5D (in a kit or seperate) were some of the lowest prices they've been. 
- there's going to likely/potentially be an announcement soon that'll affect 5D and 7D purchases. 

The day to day prices do fluctuate if you watch them, as promotions rotate - eg I've seen the 7D drop before Christmas for some, some were offering the same price with a bag thrown in, then more dropped in the Christmas run up, then after January the price rose up the equivalent of $100-200 odd here and there -and now the 7D and 5D seem to be fairly stably equal if not a bit higher to pre-Christmas discount prices.
Maybe B&H has just left the price increase longer than in the UK?

Another angle might be - if they stealth increase the price now, they can then justify a "10% OFF DISCOUNT" promo /haggling room when the new camera gets announced...


----------

